# Litter Brand Help



## Carlee (Jun 7, 2010)

I know this probably has been asked a million times but I'm on the hunt for a new litter - I was using Yesterday's news but since the packaging changed the original brand has an strong odor - like oil. I did report it to Purina. 

Has anyone tried Critter Country Litter? Did you rabbit eat it since it's made from a grass? 

Any suggestions for litters? If so where did you purchase it. I only have a Petco near me and they have no choices in a rabbit litter. I can't use Carefresh because it sticks to my rabbit's fur. 

Thanks!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 7, 2010)

Feline Pine can be purchased at Petco, usually, and it's fine because the pine sawdust used to make it is kiln dried to remove the aromatic oils. I use wood stove pellets, which are also used in horse stalls, for mine. They're either hardwood or kiln dried pine, and can be found at some pet stores, some hardware stores, and some farm supply stores. Tractor Supply usually has it.


----------



## Carlee (Jun 7, 2010)

So it's safe if a rabbit eats it?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 7, 2010)

Wood pellets would be safe if a little is eaten. Like any litter, it should not be eating in large amounts. If your rabbit does like to eat litter, a screen over top of the litter is a good idea.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 7, 2010)

I also recommend the horse stall pellets. They are great for odor control and really inexpensive. I use an eggcrate grate over mine.


----------



## Carlee (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the information everyone. I can't do a screen over the litter box. But I know what ever I pick he will nibble on it. 
I still just can't decide what litter to use. 

Thanks again all


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 8, 2010)

I use to use Yesterdays News and just a couple weeks ago switched to horse pellets. It is so much cheaper. I bought the biggest bag of Yesterdays News. I think it was 30 lbs for $16-$20. I got a 40 lb bag of horse pellets for $6! It also absorbs odor just as well as Yesterdays News. I just went to a local feed store to get the horse pellets. I am so happy I switched. It is going to save me lots of money.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 8, 2010)

Loving the cheap and safe wood stove/horse pellets over here! I've tried just about every litter out there, and this one is tops for both safety and cost 

I LOVE wood stove pellets


----------



## Carlee (Jun 8, 2010)

Would some one pleasesend me picture of the bag/link of wood stove/ horse pellets - I can't find them online. I know there is a pine horse pellet and I'm sure that's a big no,no.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 8, 2010)

This is the one we use from Tractor Supply. Just bought a 40lb bag for $6.49 last weekend.


----------



## Carlee (Jun 8, 2010)

It's a PINE pellet right? I thought no pine pellets for rabbits? 

I'm confused :?


----------



## elrohwen (Jun 8, 2010)

I get wood stove pellets (or horse stall bedding) at the feed store. It's super cheap - about $5 for 40lbs.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 8, 2010)

*Carlee wrote: *


> It's a PINE pellet right? I thought no pine pellets for rabbits?
> 
> I'm confused :?


Pine is a no no but because these Pine pellets have been Kiln dried the oils have been removed and are safe for the rabbits.

I also would recommend any Horse Stall Pellets they are so much cheaper.


----------



## elrohwen (Jun 8, 2010)

Yep, pine in pellet form is fine because of the way it's processed.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 8, 2010)

This is a link to a brand of these. If you have a feed store in your area if you call and ask if they have Horse stall bedding they will know what your talking about. 

http://www.guardianhorsebedding.com/

Here is a link to the horse stall bedding


http://www.guardianhorsebedding.com/pinepellets.htm

There is a slide show on the main page so you can see what they look like. 

I love then and use them.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 10, 2010)

I too use feline pine.

It is a pine pellet, but it's okay because it has been kiln dried which gets rid of the aromatic oils.


----------



## Carlee (Jun 10, 2010)

You guys are soooo GREAT!!!* Thanks* to everyone for responding. I learn so much!! 

I went to Atwoods this morning and picked up a bag of Equine Fresh. I put a thin layer of the pellets plus a layer of shedded newspaper in Jude'slitter pan. Judesniffed it a couple of times before jumping in. The pellets do expand quickly into what looks like sawdust. Hopefully, it won't stick to his feet. I completely change his litter pan 3 times a day so hopefully the wet sawdust won't become a problem. ray:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 12, 2010)

*Carlee wrote: *


> You guys are soooo GREAT!!!* Thanks* to everyone for responding. I learn so much!!
> 
> I went to Atwoods this morning and picked up a bag of Equine Fresh. I put a thin layer of the pellets plus a layer of shedded newspaper in Jude'slitter pan. Judesniffed it a couple of times before jumping in. The pellets do expand quickly into what looks like sawdust. Hopefully, it won't stick to his feet. I completely change his litter pan 3 times a day so hopefully the wet sawdust won't become a problem. ray:


I use a grate over my horse stall pellets because the buns don't really seem to like standing in them. I also mix up the used areas with the unused areas between litter box changes to make it last longer.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 12, 2010)

I put a layer of hay down on top of the wood pellets, and that's what my guys stand on.


----------



## Carlee (Jun 12, 2010)

I have shedded newspaper on top of thepellets for Jude to stand on. But the smell isstill to much I think. I'm going to check out Critter Country Litter this next week.


----------



## Luluznewz (Jun 12, 2010)

I dont remember if you guy is neutered or not. If he isnt that will really contribute to the smell. My rabbit is spayed and I change her litterbox once every few days (she does have a grate on top to stand on) and it never smells bad. 

That might be something to look into.


----------



## Carlee (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't mean the smell of rabbit urine I just meant the pine pellet smell. 

Jude is neutered


----------



## BethM (Jun 16, 2010)

I tried the Equine Fresh and didn't care for the smell of the pellets, either. I use the Feline Pine, to me the smell is nicer. My sense of smell is kinda weird, though, LOL! I buy Feline Pine at Target, in my area it's about $7 for a 20-lb bag. I think Walmart carries it, too, but I don't shop there often so I don't know how the price compares.


----------



## Carlee (Jun 16, 2010)

Equine Pine is that shavings or pellets? Thanks for letting me know about it and where to buy it. 

My nose is weird too  

I looked for Critter Country but I haven't found it yet. I still want to try it too.


----------



## BethM (Jun 16, 2010)

*Carlee wrote: *


> Equine Pine is that shavings or pellets? Thanks for letting me know about it and where to buy it.
> 
> My nose is weird too
> 
> I looked for Critter Country but I haven't found it yet. I still want to try it too.


Equine Fresh, Feline Pine, and woodstove pellets are all pelleted. There are some other brand names for the same sort of product. As long as they're kiln dried, they're safe for bunnies.


----------



## Carlee (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for explaining :thumbupI'll geta bagthis weekend.


----------

